# Help hooking up Tascam US-122MKII



## stsand (Mar 9, 2011)

After much searching and reading, I've decided to humble myself and ask for the assistance of fellow Shack members with what will probably prove to be a "face palm" type question(s), but here we go nonetheless.

I have a Tascam US-122, a Radio Shack SPL meter, as well as a Dayton EMM-6 microphone to help me get started with REW. 

In my equipment rack, I have a Sherbourn PT-7020 processor, and a Velodyne SMS-1.

Could someone help me get the Tascam hooked up to the processor and/or SMS-1? Ultimately, I'd like to eliminate the SMS-1 from the chain, as the Sherbourn allows a a considerable amount of tweaking.
For the life of me, I simply could not get any sort of output in REW, so I must have something hooked up wrong.

Although satisfied with the results from the SMS-1, I wanted to be able to see graphs of my LCR, as well as become more proficient in using REW.

Thanks in advance,

S.T.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Here ya go. As you can see, connection is pretty basic, so if you can’t get any audio it’s more likely a setting in your computer, like with playback or recording devices, or maybe the computer not recognizing the TASCAM, etc.

By the way, welcome to the Forum!










Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## stsand (Mar 9, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Here ya go. As you can see, connection is pretty basic, so if you can’t get any audio it’s more likely a setting in your computer, like with playback or recording devices, or maybe the computer not recognizing the TASCAM, etc.
> 
> By the way, welcome to the Forum!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Wayne! I don't have an available aux input to plug into. I could, however, unplug my Wii which has it's audio signal being fed into a jack labelled "Analog in L/R". Would that suffice?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Any analog input will work. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

